# Insane Sin Tax 2023



## TyTy (23/2/22)

Have you guys seen this? Price is per ml does this mean for a 60ml bottle we will be paying R174 more?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shakez (23/2/22)

Seems that way. For a 120ml bottle that costs R150 the tax is probably more than the bottle of juice itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TyTy (23/2/22)

Shakez said:


> Seems that way. For a 120ml bottle that costs R150 the tax is probably more than the bottle of juice itself.


Madness dude it’s going to be unaffordable to vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (23/2/22)

Looks like it's prime time to sell all my gear then. Didn't think this was going to happen but here we are. I don't get paid nearly enough to afford a 100ml juice then and making my own juices is out of the question because I don't have enough time to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/22)

Quote : "Godongwana has announced excise duties on alcohol and tobacco will increase by between 4.5% and 6.5% from Wednesday.

And if you always thought vaping was a way to flee the taxman.

"Government also *proposes *to introduce a new tax on vaping products of at least R2.90 per milliliter from 1 January 2023."

*PROPOSES*!

That tax would be nothing short of RIDICULOUS!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TyTy (23/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quote : "Godongwana has announced excise duties on alcohol and tobacco will increase by between 4.5% and 6.5% from Wednesday.
> 
> And if you always thought vaping was a way to flee the taxman.
> 
> ...


I really hope it doesn’t happen mr Rob cause it’s madness to pay more tax on a bottle of juice than the actual juice itself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius (23/2/22)

Unless it is R2.90 per mil of nic? Then a 100ml would be like R9 more? Based on 100mg nic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NOOB (23/2/22)

Sin tax on a box of stinkies - R1.03
Sin tax on vape - R2.90/ml

Go figure!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TyTy (23/2/22)

Cornelius said:


> Unless it is R2.90 per mil of nic? Then a 100ml would be like R9 more? Based on 100mg nic.


That would make more sense, just worried as they say “vape” and not “nicotine”, will have to see how this plays out but I really hope your right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/22)

Best thing for all of us would be to join in with @Vaping Saved My Life , sign the petitions, give our testimonies and support initiatives like VPASA to try and fight this *proposed* tax before it can be implemented.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## NOOB (23/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Best thing for all of us would be to join in with @Vaping Saved My Life , sign the petitions, give our testimonies and support initiatives like VPASA to try and fight this *proposed* tax before it can be implemented.


Have done so already. Let's see what they can do for us...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (23/2/22)

I think they are justifying it based purely on the fact that 1 cig has what 1.x mg of nicotine. Vs 1ml of juice has 2-3mg of nicotine. Then they should tax cigarettes on R2.9 PER CIGARETTE as well 
This is directly targeting the middle class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (23/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Best thing for all of us would be to join in with @Vaping Saved My Life , sign the petitions, give our testimonies and support initiatives like VPASA to try and fight this *proposed* tax before it can be implemented.


Sadly petitions are useless most of the time.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/22)

Tax on cigarettes I think is currently around R16-R18 per packet, the R1.03 quoted in the pic is the increase to the current tax already in place. So it is currently around R160-R180 per Carton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (23/2/22)

...this will never fly


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (23/2/22)

vicTor said:


> ...this will never fly


I truly hope so.

Key findings of the Economic Impact of the Vaping Industry in South Africa report include:

*Direct economic impact:*


More than 350,000 South Africans use vapour products;
Vapour product sales in 2019 amounted to R1.25 billion;
The industry generated 3,800 jobs;
R280 million was paid in taxes;
Gross value-added contribution from the vapour industry amounted to R930 million.
*Indirect economic impact:*


R290 million in local procurement;
40% and 31% spent with financial and business services and manufacturing, respectively;
Supported 4,200 jobs;
Indirectly contributed R1.09 billion to SA’s GDP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/2/22)

A 2ml disposable vape would only cost R6 more. 
Welcome to the future

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (23/2/22)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> A 2ml disposable vape would only cost R6 more.
> Welcome to the future


Not if they include the mg tax idea...


----------



## BUSDRIVER (23/2/22)

What does this do to diy mixing, the nic yes, the pg snd vg?


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

BUSDRIVER said:


> What does this do to diy mixing, the nic yes, the pg snd vg?


It probably won't have much, if any impact on PG and VG. PG and VG is widely used in other industries such as Chemistry and Pharmacy. If I'm not mistaken VG is also used in the food industry, but I stand to be corrected on this.

The problem here is that DIY mixing is not the solution to this issue, as DIY only helps you and not the wider Vaping Industry as a whole. Look at this comment from @Spunk3yMunk3y 


Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I truly hope so.
> 
> Key findings of the Economic Impact of the Vaping Industry in South Africa report include:
> 
> ...


As you can see, the Vaping Industry contributed significantly towards GDP, job creation etc.

We need to work to get government to realise that vaping is a legitimate smoking cessation "tool" and by implementing the proposed taxes they'll only turn people away from giving vaping a try in an attempt to quit the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/2/22)

NOOB said:


> It probably won't have much, if any impact on PG and VG. PG and VG is widely used in other industries such as Chemistry and Pharmacy. If I'm not mistaken VG is also used in the food industry, but I stand to be corrected on this.
> 
> The problem here is that DIY mixing is not the solution to this issue, as DIY only helps you and not the wider Vaping Industry as a whole. Look at this comment from @Spunk3yMunk3y
> 
> ...


Apparently the numbers I quoted are actually quite dated and everything has gone up by a fair bit since that census was done

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Apparently the numbers I quoted are actually quite dated and everything has gone up by a fair bit since that census was done


WOW, that's very interesting!


----------



## BUSDRIVER (24/2/22)

NOOB said:


> It probably won't have much, if any impact on PG and VG. PG and VG is widely used in other industries such as Chemistry and Pharmacy. If I'm not mistaken VG is also used in the food industry, but I stand to be corrected on this.
> 
> The problem here is that DIY mixing is not the solution to this issue, as DIY only helps you and not the wider Vaping Industry as a whole. Look at this comment from @Spunk3yMunk3y
> 
> ...


Agree and theres many commercial juices i love to buy, im wotking on plan b now incase this horrible e taxation comes into play, i see Many people defaulting back to ciggies, i might have to go back to hubbly if this doesnt get resolved. The worst part is the loss of income for the stores their staff and the whole value chain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Agree and theres many commercial juices i love to buy, im wotking on plan b now incase this horrible e taxation comes into play, i see Many people defaulting back to ciggies, i might have to go back to hubbly if this doesnt get resolved. The worst part is the loss of income for the stores their staff and the whole value chain.


Couldn't agree more. If the taxation goes ahead there are going to be so many vapers who will be going back to cigarettes, which is a damn shame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/22)

NOOB said:


> Couldn't agree more. If the taxation goes ahead there are going to be so many vapers who will be going back to cigarettes, which is a damn shame.



Perhaps new vapers, but I doubt that anyone who has been vaping for a long time would go back to stinkies.
But it would definitely put wanna-be vapers off and that is really sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/2/22)

I've simply invested too much money and time in vaping to go back to stinkies. I've fallen off the wagon before and it took a lot of hard work and determination to stay "sober" this time around. Second hand gear will lose value I suppose if the market gets flooded with people quitting as well. I would however consider going back to diy. Pity, because not all of us are true mixologists that turn out amazing recipes. Plus it takes even more time. I recommend all vendors and stores to start selling DIY supplies should this madness go through. We as a commu ity also have an "obligation" to try and keep open the doors of our favourite vendors who have brought us so much over the years.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)

Necessity is the mother of all invention ... if taxation on nicotine is inevitable, then the industry will just have to become innovative and find alternative methods or products.
The solution to all problems exist, it just hasn't been thought of ... YET!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)

Hooked said:


> Perhaps new vapers, but I doubt that anyone who has been vaping for a long time would go back to stinkies.
> But it would definitely put wanna-be vapers off and that is really sad.


Correct, I will NEVER touch another stinkie in my life again. If they are going to tax vaping then they wont get a single cent from me, Id rather quit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

